# craftsman spring broken need help!



## snowblowerprobs (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey newbie here hoping for some help...

i have a craftsman 944.527040. Last season I was having an issue with the blower not moving consistently. i assumed this was due to the friction wheel needing replacement . i took the cover off the bottom and notice a broken spring laying on top of the drive plate attached to another pulley for a belt. i assume this was the cause of the problem and not the friction wheel. 

i went to sears and the employee told me that the spring is the idler traction spring (im hoping he is correct). 

The issue i now have is that I dont know where the other side of the spring came from! The employee was not able to tell me where the spring attaches to and i would love help with this issue. 

the first set of photos show how i found the spring. the last photo has an arrow going to where the one side of the spring was attached.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I am only guessing but it probably goes from the cable somewhere, to the drive platen (platter) and pulls the platter away from the drive disc when the drive handle is released.


----------



## snowblowerprobs (Oct 24, 2016)

thanks for your reply Joe. i wish i could be more helpful in my description. one side of the spring was attached to a metal bracket on a pulley which sits just below and behind the snow chute?? if that helps?

i have to apologize i know very little about the parts of a snowblower and what they are called. a picture would obviously assist greatly.... only 6 more posts to go lol


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

By chance are you in Canada?


----------



## snowblowerprobs (Oct 24, 2016)

yes i am


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Drive system has 2 parts, the belt drive from engine that drives the drive plate and the spring loaded clutch that moves the drive plate toward the rubber tired wheel. Check the traction belt tension to see if the spring is pulling the idler wheel tight against the belt. The drive plate is spring loaded away from the rubber tired wheel so pull the drive plate toward the rubber tired wheel to see if you feel tension trying to return the plate to the neutral position. It may be easier to find the location of the spring if you know what part of drive system is not working.

Good luck.


----------



## snowblowerprobs (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks town. The drive plate spring seems to be working fine. when i squeeze the clutch it moves the drive plate closer. However the belt has no tension at all in any position. 

Should the idler wheel be giving constant tension on the belt with the spring connected? if so then i may have located where the spring was originally attached to... i have taken a cpl more pics and hope that this is correct.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You are correct, with were you are pointing too, in the picture. It keeps the idler pulley applying tension to the belt.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Not familiar with that one, but that spring should be keeping a little tension on the idler so the belt doesn't whip when the control is released. Look below and probably to the right (as viewed from the rear) for a spot that it hooks up to. Because the spring is rusty, you'll likely find some rust on the point it hooks up to. Should not be too difficult to handle, it's just something to keep tension on the controls.


----------



## snowblowerprobs (Oct 24, 2016)

got the snowblower back together again and it seems to be working just fine...


thanks to everyone for the help. 

im not sure how to actually thank someone though so i just liked the msgs?!


----------



## snowman00001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Can you tell me where that spring is hooking up to? Thank you


----------



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

snowblowerprobs said:


> got the snowblower back together again and it seems to be working just fine...
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone for the help.
> ...


Hello

I do have the same problem with the same spring:
Please where does it hook toward the bottom of the frame ? The upper section is easy , but the bottom one ?

thanks for your help
Jean-Marc


----------

